# Another tree ID request



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Based on the flowers, I want to say some kind of privet


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

A lilac, not the the common _Syringa vulgaris_, one of the other species. Do your bees like it? I will look it up if you need to know exactly what it is. I can dig out Fr. Fiala's book.

It's helpful to actually look at all the pics. I didn't notice the second one of the trunk/stem. Now I am less certain it's a lilac, even the leaves and the panicle look lilac-y. Now I will have to dig out Fiala.

Enj.


----------



## Marcus Yoder (May 21, 2016)

The lilac tree would be Syringa Reticulata


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a privet to me also. Back up some and take a whole tree pic if you can.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I looked up the Syringa Reticulata for pictures. I believe that is what it is. The city planted a bunch along a road near me and I was wondering if bees would like it. Based on an thread here in 2013, they don't. They are pretty though. Thank you all for the info!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks Crepe Myrtleish to me.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Brad Bee is correct!
It is a white crepe flowering. They're in 
season now as we have many here flowering also.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, probably a lilac based on the trunk picture. Not a crepe myrtle though, I can tell that much.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In this case, JR is right. Brad Bee is wrong here!
The crepe trunk will have the smoother bark or should I say
no bark at all just the smooth surface on it. All color will have the
smooth trunk and branches on it.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Marcus is correct. Japanese Tree Lilac. (Syringa reticulata)


----------

